# Victorian cichlid community?



## dragonfish70 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys I am now in the process of converting my tanganyikan tank to a victorian cichlid community type tank. I am looking to put atleast 2 types of victorians together. I do plan to breed these guys so absolutely no hybridization is preferred. Also looking fir any bottom and top dwellers victoriam fish. Please provide the scientific name, aggression, ratio, diet, and possibly where I can get them. They will be in a 6 foot by 18 inch by 2 foot tank a 135 gallon with an fx5. Would like to keep in large groups. If you have any for sale let me know! -AJ


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
I'll try for peaceful species with a male and female different looking dress as H.sauvagei with a blue finned species as P.macrocephala, 2 groups of one or 3 males and many females.
xris


----------



## dragonfish70 (Oct 21, 2011)

Could you look at californiacichlids for me so I know which to get that website will probably be my main source for victorian cichlids.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

I'll not advice anyone to buy fishes from this site, you could look at dave rare cichlids because all its strains are well labelled.
xris


----------



## dragonfish70 (Oct 21, 2011)

Could you give me a list of victorians from dave so I know what to order for my species tank


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Re
Yu can look at H.latifasciatus or H.sp"Kyoga flameback" with H;sp"matumbi hunter" or H.sp"red tail sheller"
xris


----------



## dragonfish70 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet. Thanks. Hopefully he has some female matumbi hunter.


----------

